# Using netbook as carputer



## The Drake

With all the talk of carputers lately and having a Dell Mini 10 netbook I am seriously debating using it. The netbook is already being used with my zapco DC amps and for school. It should work well just for audio, video (non-HD), internet, email, etc. 

Since it is being used for school the netbook will be taken out of the vehicle often so I would need it to be mounted somewhere for easy disconnect. What kind of mounting options are there? My vehicle is a 2002 Kia Optima incase thats important. 

At this moment in time I am keeping the zapco DC amps so no need for processing to be done through the netbook, that being said I was looking at this USB sound card: 

M-AUDIO - Transit - Hi-Resolution Mobile Audio Interface

But I would like to know what USB options there are that that are better and that would allow me to run a 3-way active plus sub for doing all the processing via the netbook if I ever decide to get rid of the zapco amps. 

The Dell mini only has HDMI out for video so for a external touchscreen the only one I have seen was this one that accepted DVI:

Xenarc Technologies - 706TSA - 7" Touchscreen TFT LCD Monitor with DVI, VGA, and AV inputs

And then of course I know that I need a external DVD drive and USB HUB. 

Another question I had was power wise. I can get the monitor and the netbook powered via cigarette lighter socket, but are there adapters that would work for an external dvd drive and a USB HUB? 

Would something like this work for multiple sockets?

Streetglow Anqla : Mobile Audio Hook Accessories / Installation Accessories / Mobile Audio Video Accessories

I would rather do that option than having to drop another $100 for the Carnetix CNX-P1900 or something similar. 

And lastly as far as software I was pretty much leaning toward Centrafuse. 

Let me know what you guys think/recommend or if I am missing something completely. I might actually be saving money here if I sell my W505 and 160gb ipod.


----------



## quality_sound

A netbook as a carputer is a great idea. Loads of people are already using Mac Minis so there's not reason you can't use a netbook.


----------



## ItalynStylion

This would be the best application for solid state memory I can think of.


----------



## matdotcom2000

Check this sound card out its called a pop pulse  maybe using it in my next install


----------



## t3sn4f2

The Drake said:


> With all the talk of carputers lately and having a Dell Mini 10 netbook I am seriously debating using it. The netbook is already being used with my zapco DC amps and for school. It should work well just for audio, video (non-HD), internet, email, etc.
> 
> Since it is being used for school the netbook will be taken out of the vehicle often so I would need it to be mounted somewhere for easy disconnect. What kind of mounting options are there? My vehicle is a 2002 Kia Optima incase thats important.
> 
> At this moment in time I am keeping the zapco DC amps so no need for processing to be done through the netbook, that being said I was looking at this USB sound card:
> 
> M-AUDIO - Transit - Hi-Resolution Mobile Audio Interface
> 
> But I would like to know what USB options there are that that are better and that would allow me to run a 3-way active plus sub for doing all the processing via the netbook if I ever decide to get rid of the zapco amps.
> 
> The Dell mini only has HDMI out for video so for a external touchscreen the only one I have seen was this one that accepted DVI:
> 
> Xenarc Technologies - 706TSA - 7" Touchscreen TFT LCD Monitor with DVI, VGA, and AV inputs
> 
> And then of course I know that I need a external DVD drive and USB HUB.
> 
> Another question I had was power wise. I can get the monitor and the netbook powered via cigarette lighter socket, but are there adapters that would work for an external dvd drive and a USB HUB?
> 
> Would something like this work for multiple sockets?
> 
> Streetglow Anqla : Mobile Audio Hook Accessories / Installation Accessories / Mobile Audio Video Accessories
> 
> I would rather do that option than having to drop another $100 for the Carnetix CNX-P1900 or something similar.
> 
> And lastly as far as software I was pretty much leaning toward Centrafuse.
> 
> Let me know what you guys think/recommend or if I am missing something completely. I might actually be saving money here if I sell my W505 and 160gb ipod.


Keep the laptop for school stuff, forget the monitor, save a little more money and get a Viliv S5 for a stealthy when not in use solution. 






You'll probably need a USB DAC device that uses XP USB speaker drivers (like a Hippohifi Bloat or one from HotAudio) so that they're is no hibernation or standby issues like their can be with a device that needs 3rd party drivers.


----------



## ItalynStylion

Wow, that's pretty damn sick I'm not going to lie. I wonder if it would be possible to fab up an adapter so that the unit could be used in a double din spot and still be made removable. How does the following sound?

Viliv S5 with a USB DAC going to a processor and a mini USB that would be a removable solid state hard drive for music storage. You could set both USB plugs and power plug in a solid part of the dash unit that is on a small hinge so you can set the Viliv S5 unit in at an angle and plug everything in at once and then set in the other side to make it flush with the dash. Seems like it could work.


----------



## ItalynStylion

I've known about this for a while but it's ridic expensive. It's the best of the best from what I can tell but it's a large amount of coin. Looks fantastic though.

Azentek - Atlas CPC-1000


----------



## t3sn4f2

ItalynStylion said:


> Wow, that's pretty damn sick I'm not going to lie. I wonder if it would be possible to fab up an adapter so that the unit could be used in a double din spot and still be made removable. How does the following sound?
> 
> *Viliv S5 with a USB DAC going to a processor and a mini USB that would be a removable solid state hard drive for music storage. You could set both USB plugs and power plug in a solid part of the dash unit that is on a small hinge so you can set the Viliv S5 unit in at an angle and plug everything in at once and then set in the other side to make it flush with the dash. Seems like it could work.*


That's a good option, although I'd be worried about the constant plugging in and unplugging wearing out the S5 ports. Unless they are internally ribboned ports then it's not much of a problem and cost to replace it when need be, but if its not then you could ruin those ports and have to redo the dock to another port once that happen (if even possible to redo). 

Maybe they make a mini docking station for them that could be hacked into a mount like you describe, like an iPod car dock.

I wonder how the unit and battery holds up in the heat. For those that want to have a removable stealthy solution but also want to leave it in the car put away,


----------



## The Drake

t3sn4f2 said:


> Keep the laptop for school stuff, forget the monitor, save a little more money and get a Viliv S5 for a stealthy when not in use solution.
> 
> You'll probably need a USB DAC device that uses XP USB speaker drivers (like a Hippohifi Bloat or one from HotAudio) so that they're is no hibernation or standby issues like their can be with a device that needs 3rd party drivers.


That is nice, but the issues I see with that are:
small Hard drive 
small screen
security (someone can see that and take it Much easier than a netbook hidden away somewhere) 
resolution is too high for screen size IMO considering I sit almost 3 feet from where the screen would be. 
cost ($600)
still have to get a usb audio card such as the m-audio one and thats another $100

Its a nice idea, but not a good option for my application. Going to cost entirely more than what I estimated to spend.


----------



## ItalynStylion

t3sn4f2 said:


> That's a good option, although I'd be worried about the constant plugging in and unplugging wearing out the S5 ports. Unless they are internally ribboned ports then it's not much of a problem and cost to replace it when need be, but if its not then you could ruin those ports and have to redo the dock to another port once that happen (if even possible to redo).
> 
> Maybe they make a mini docking station for them that could be hacked into a mount like you describe, like an iPod car dock.
> 
> I wonder how the unit and battery holds up in the heat. For those that want to have a removable stealthy solution but also want to leave it in the car put away,


Great point man. It might be a better just to stick it in there and forget about it. If you could make it pretty solid and find a way to secure/hide it then you wouldn't have to worry about it as much. If the unit was recessed about an 1/8" you could fab up a little cover to hide it. Just stick the little cover on and it would look like a solid panel.

I suppose what I mentioned was a bit overkill though. You wouldn't have to really set the ports in stone but it would help make it easier to pop in and out.


----------



## The Drake

ItalynStylion said:


> Great point man. It might be a better just to stick it in there and forget about it. If you could make it pretty solid and find a way to secure/hide it then you wouldn't have to worry about it as much. If the unit was recessed about an 1/8" you could fab up a little cover to hide it. Just stick the little cover on and it would look like a solid panel.
> 
> I suppose what I mentioned was a bit overkill though. You wouldn't have to really set the ports in stone but it would help make it easier to pop in and out.



Yeah I appreciate the option, but $2500 is just totally out of my budget, I mean the only money I will have to put toward this will be whatever I get from my W505 and 160GB iPod which probably will be around $650 + $250 and those might be high estimates.


----------



## t3sn4f2

The Drake said:


> Yeah I appreciate the option, but $2500 is just totally out of my budget, I mean the only money I will have to put toward this will be whatever I get from my W505 and 160GB iPod which probably will be around $650 + $250 and those might be high estimates.


$2500? did I miss something


----------



## The Drake

t3sn4f2 said:


> $2500? did I miss something


I was referring to the Atlas CPC-1000 that ItalynStylion mentioned.


----------



## t3sn4f2

The Drake said:


> I was referring to the Atlas CPC-1000 that ItalynStylion mentioned.


Oh, totally missed something then.


----------



## The Drake

matdotcom2000 said:


> Check this sound card out its called a pop pulse  maybe using it in my next install


never heard of it, got a link?


----------



## t3sn4f2

Here's a DIY (ie less monies) hibernate friendly USB DAC.

The γ1 Modular Miniature DAC


----------



## The Drake

t3sn4f2 said:


> Here's a DIY (ie less monies) hibernate friendly USB DAC.
> 
> The γ1 Modular Miniature DAC


Thanks! I am looking into that now. I certainly dont have any trouble with putting it together so it will be Much cheaper than the other options.


----------



## The Drake

Anyone use the hippohifi Bloat? Are the upgrades worth it?


----------



## sublime_ac

The current mac mini would be my choice for a carputer.. People have done amazing installs with them.


----------



## The Drake

sublime_ac said:


> The current mac mini would be my choice for a carputer.. People have done amazing installs with them.


I am sure they work well but thats a bit off topic here since the only option I have is the Dell mini 10.


----------



## arjen20

Hey guys pleasse help me out .
I am thinking of buying a new netbook having elegant skin, Could anyone here please suggest me some websites providing good netbook skins?

netbook skins


----------

